# EDNYLaw Regarding Locked Bootloaders



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Okay guys! Check this out, looks like there's gonna be some fines heading over to good ole Verizon regarding locked bootloaders! Let's get this baby!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1820634

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

